# GoPro alternatives...SJ4000 vs. Mobius vs. Contour



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got the Contour. A roam for $99 right now is a steal. It's got 1080p and 720p @60fps. I think it's a waste to shoot anything over 720p anyways. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

I have the GoPro 3 Black edition and I love it. I use it snowboarding constantly, and also while scuba diving/standup jetskiing. 

The contour is a nice option as well but you are much more limited on accessories and quality. I disagree on the 720p being all you need though. I shoot 720p @ 120fps while diving but otherwise my film is all 1080p or better. And having the option to shoot at 4k is nice. 

GoPro studio is also nice and easy to use for video editing without having learn to use after effects etc.

The video on this home page was filmed with my gopro at 1080p @ 60fps Ballistic Boardwear  and all these clips were as well. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBmTi87w1EnSYh8eha_NfxA


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Ballistic_BW said:


> I have the GoPro 3 Black edition and I love it. I use it snowboarding constantly, and also while scuba diving/standup jetskiing.
> 
> The contour is a nice option as well but you are much more limited on accessories and quality. I disagree on the 720p being all you need though. I shoot 720p @ 120fps while diving but otherwise my film is all 1080p or better. And having the option to shoot at 4k is nice.
> 
> ...


Yeah, see all that jittery wavy-ness...that's what you get with 1080p. Stick with 720 if you want your video to be crisp and clear.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't think 1080 vs 720 has anything to do with how steady the shot is...but I am no expert.

As for a quality breakdown. Here is some science. 

CarltonBale.com » 1080p Does Matter – Here’s When (Screen Size vs. Viewing Distance vs. Resolution)

TL;DR - mostly effects detail depending on viewing distance from my brief scan of the article.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I use GoPro.. Ive had contour. GoPro quality is better IMO.. GoPro has better mounting options. The new sony isnt bad either.. 

check this guys review out.. https://library.creativecow.net/spottedeagle_douglas/POV-Camera-Testing/1

I get a discount on the replay xd mini but I havent tried those yet.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

onel0wcubn said:


> I use GoPro.. Ive had contour. GoPro quality is better IMO.. GoPro has better mounting options. The new sony isnt bad either..
> 
> check this guys review out.. https://library.creativecow.net/spottedeagle_douglas/POV-Camera-Testing/1
> 
> I get a discount on the replay xd mini but I havent tried those yet.


Sony action cam is pretty bad. They had demo's at Highland this summer. I told the guy if he wanted to sell more of them, don't let people try them first.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Sony action cam is pretty bad. They had demo's at Highland this summer. I told the guy if he wanted to sell more of them, don't let people try them first.


really? you're the first person i've seen say this.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Sony action cam is pretty bad. They had demo's at Highland this summer. I told the guy if he wanted to sell more of them, don't let people try them first.


What don't you like about it?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Having used a gopro 3 black then moving to the Sony AS100 action cam, I like the Sony better. Here is why:

1) Video stability. Sony has built in software to reduce the "shaking" of the video. Sure you can use software later to stabilize it but then it warps the video some what. 
2) Colors - I find the colors on the Sony are truer colors. 
3) Form of the camera - It's not a square box! 
4) Less of a fish bowl picture

The most important thing for me was the video stability feature that was built into the Sony. I hated the way the GoPro shook all the time, watching videos from gopro make me like i was having seizure.

Plus you can use most of the extensions from gopro as well.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Anybody try the polaroid? It has pretty good reviews online. I thought about getting one of those or the contour before I got the gopro 4 as a gift recently.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Yeah, see all that jittery wavy-ness...that's what you get with 1080p. Stick with 720 if you want your video to be crisp and clear.


The wavy image is due to the GoPro implementing a rolling shutter vs. a global shutter. All action cams to my knowledge have a rolling shutter so this can be a problem with all of them. Upping the framerate usually helps with this.

To the OP, in my opinion the best images are coming from the GoPro, Sony action cam and the Garmin Virb. 
The biggest gripe with the gopro is the 'fisheye' effect due to the wide field of view. This is very easy to correct by either shooting in medium FOV or through editing it in post which is very easy using the gopro app.

Gopro definitely has its limitations but for my money the hero4 is the best action cam out there.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i've never used any action camera but from the videos i've seen (from gopro and sony) i prefer the gopro because the video quality looked better and it has a wider view.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Having used a gopro 3 black then moving to the Sony AS100 action cam, I like the Sony better. Here is why:
> 
> 1) Video stability. Sony has built in software to reduce the "shaking" of the video. Sure you can use software later to stabilize it but then it warps the video some what.
> 2) Colors - I find the colors on the Sony are truer colors.
> ...


care to link me to some of your videos? would love to see it in action. 

easy enough to attach to a helmet?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ekb18c said:


> Having used a gopro 3 black then moving to the Sony AS100 action cam, I like the Sony better. Here is why:
> 
> 1) Video stability. Sony has built in software to reduce the "shaking" of the video. Sure you can use software later to stabilize it but then it warps the video some what.
> 2) Colors - I find the colors on the Sony are truer colors.
> ...


Funny. I found the video stability to be awful. Shaky and wavy footage. That's a deal breaker for me. Colors were noticeably vibrant and bright but that can be changed on any camera in post production. I did like the field of vision. Not super stretched out like some POV cams. But I did find it to feel cheaply made. The mounting options they had to try we're kind of a joke too. 

Even though there could be some improvements, especially with mounting options and mic quality, for me, Contour still takes the over all.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't have any videos to share but look at this and then you draw your own conclusions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5WXCyLfATg

@Extremo - Perhaps the stabilization feature was turned off on the Sony? All sony cameras including hand helds and point and shoot cameras have the auto stabilization feature built into them.


----------



## Girvs (May 14, 2013)

Haven't tried the Sony. Have a Contour 2+ I believe it is. Battery seems to die almost immediately in the cold, lucky to get a minutes footage. Took a spare battery, dies almost immediately. Replaced the contour under warranty. Same issue. Suspect they use Li-Ion batteries and don't tolerate the cold particularly well. Bit of a shame as it isn't a bad camera when it actually works.

Will stick with my Go Pro.


----------



## onesie13 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just bought a Sony AS100 last week and I like it alot more than my gopro 3 black. The image stabilization is really amazing for snowboarding vids. You do lose the full "fisheye" when you turn it on though. Going to take some more clips for this season and will make a video of it later.

I also picked up the live view remote and wrist/goggle mounts. The live view remote is really useful since when I'm up on the mountain I don't always want to be taking out my phone to look if it's at the right height/angle/etc. The wrist mount is kinda so so for me because I don't really want to be holding my arm up like buzz lightyear all day. Goggle mount is nice though since it goes on the side of my head instead of making me feel like a beetle with my gopro on my helmet.

EDIT: I do wish I could watch replays on the live view remote, dunno why they couldn't do that. :/


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ekb18c said:


> I don't have any videos to share but look at this and then you draw your own conclusions.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5WXCyLfATg
> 
> @Extremo - Perhaps the stabilization feature was turned off on the Sony? All sony cameras including hand helds and point and shoot cameras have the auto stabilization feature built into them.


I think the image stabilization is what causes the sketchy video quality. It looks like it's trying to compensate for camera movement, and doing a pretty bad job. The GoPro and Contour in 720 mode seem to have the best picture quality without the shakes and distortion.

Edit: this video only shows the camera when it's still... 1080p has a better picture quality, but once the camera itself starts moving the image becomes distorted.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Extremo said:


> I think the image stabilization is what causes the sketchy video quality. It looks like it's trying to compensate for camera movement, and doing a pretty bad job. The GoPro and Contour in 720 mode seem to have the best picture quality without the shakes and distortion.
> 
> Edit: this video only shows the camera when it's still... 1080p has a better picture quality, but once the camera itself starts moving the image becomes distorted.


What? Look at 7:21 with him jogging up the mountain.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Yea...the Sony video stabilization is very apparent in the side by side comparison. But, it is just doing real time what you can do later in post. So in my opinion you should go with the best quality you can get, and then fix the rest in post. 

But if you have no skills in video editing, or time, or desire. And just want to video and directly upload to youtube than the Sony might be the better option.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ballistic_BW said:


> Yea...the Sony video stabilization is very apparent in the side by side comparison. But, it is just doing real time what you can do later in post. So in my opinion you should go with the best quality you can get, and then fix the rest in post.
> 
> But if you have no skills in video editing, or time, or desire. And just want to video and directly upload to youtube than the Sony might be the better option.


This ^^ The reason most "professional's" use GoPro's (Other then the cash and sponsership :happy is because it has a lot of editing features that a someone that knows their stuff would use. It has a lot more verity in terms of shooting modes and angles and such. For example, GoPro doesn't have good Video Stabilization is because it leaves the editor or composter to work stabilization into the video in an editing software. (Premiere, Vegas, FCP) It leaves them to be able to have much more control and would in the end, come out with a better stabilized video! Same thing goes with protune on GoPro, it leaves all the extra Colour Correcting the camera does itself out. Leaving it with a very flat ugly video, but recorded in a much higher bitrate! This allows editors to really play with the footage and create there own colour correction, which in the end, again, will look miles better then the Action Cam or regular GoPro colour! I won't keep going on but you get my point. If you are just starting off with editing and Action Camera's in general, I would go with either maybe last years GoPro model (3+) (It hasn't changed much at all unless you count 4k/30fps or 2k/45fps) or the Sony. 

Hope this has helped!

PS: All video's that GoPro promotes are shot in Protune and are editing out by professional editors, don't expect it to look as good as the videos do. 

GoPro IS moving more towards professional filmmaking with the higher models. 
It is very easy to remove fisheye effect in editing programs, they include it because it captures a wider point of view,

Haha, basically, if you don't know how to edit, the GoPro will look good! But I would go with the Sony!!! 
Goodluck


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ekb18c said:


> What? Look at 7:21 with him jogging up the mountain.


That doesn't really count. That's a 3mph jog. When I tested them I was on my downhill bike, probably hitting 30mph. And people are much faster on a snowboard. I think this video just proves how bad GoPro's image is in 1080p. Sony's is clearly better but once you get moving it starts to lose its quality.


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

I was a very avid user of the Hero2 till I lost it on a beach dive. I absolutely loved using it. 95% of the time I shot in 720 60FPS, mainly for the slow mo. I haven't mustard up the loot for a new GoPro, I went with the SJ4000. Its a pretty decent replacement. I still shoot in 720. I compared it to my buddy's Hero 1 and the go pro has a notable quality difference, even at the Hero 1 level. The are two major draw backs I have had with the SJ400. The first is that it does not have a very good time lapse function. 1 sec compared .2 sec on the hero. The other is that it has a tendency to corrupt video during high impacts, ie percussion from the gun range and not being seated in the case properly during some laps in the park.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Sony's next option has only gotten worse.

Sony HDR-AZ1 Action Cam - Review - Pinkbike


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Any reason the Drift Ghost HD or Ghost-S isn't included?
Its a GREAT camera. Both versions are waterproof. The Ghost-S allows you to record in 1080p @ 60fps (completely unnecessary unless you are planning to watch it on a HD tv larger than 37" but still). Plus it has a playback screen on the side so that you can watch immediately. Also has a remote you wrap around your wrist


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ive had the Sony, Gopro, and Drift. They are all comparable in quality with none really standing out from the rest. 

I chose to keep the Gopro because, like Apple, they have the most 3rd party support. There are so many different options for mounts, poles, etc for the Gopro that isnt available for the Sony and Drift.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

My snowboarding is too awful for me to want to wear a camera when I am riding but I am looking at an action camera for two very different reasons:

1. I want to be able to attach it to some kind of stick (selfie stick, cheap monopod) that I can stick in the snow besides a kicker, so that I can record and review what I am doing wrong (and, right hopefully).

2. One of my non-winter hobbies is mountain climbing and photography, and I also like taking time-lapse of the night sky (star-trails).

At the moment, my two candidates are the GoPro Hero4 Silver and Drift Ghost HD (the -S version seems very hard to get in Japan - the only place I saw it was rather extortionate).

Since I do not need super high resolution of me sucking, I don't particularly care for super high video quality.

However, I would be able to remotely start the recording before I hit the kicker, and stop the recording after. GoPro has a remote, but for a lot of extra money. Wi-Fi is viable but it would require me taking off my gloves and using my phone which is not that convenient. The Ghost on the other hand is bundled with the remote for the $300 it still costs in Japan.

I am a bit put off by the fact that it is a lot more expensive in Japan than it can be found in the US, but I might overlook it if the low light performance for still photos is half-decent. Are there are tests online that look into this aspect?

Edit: I'd also like to know more about the Drift remote vs the GoPro remote. The GoPro remote seems awfully expensive.. does it do any more than the bundled Drift remote?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a contour +2 and a hero 3. I like the contour better. I edit contour videos in the go pro suite and blend go pro clips with contour clips when needed and you cant tell which camera took which clips when the videos are done.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Just found an online shop that sells the Ghost-S for a very good price in Japan (delivered for about $320). What is stopping me is the Amazon customer reviews (http://www.amazon.com/GHOST-S-DIGIT...UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=byRankDescending). I don't mind if it doesn't have the best video quality, but I am quite terrified of DoA, especially as the store I found.. while having very good feedback on Yahoo Auction (Japan), is still not one I've used before, so I don't know if it would be troublesome in the odd chance I get a dud..


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I've decided that I will remove low light time-lapse performance as my requirement. Reason being that I can't find comparisons as this is not the main purpose of the camera, and I can (do) take those kind of photos with my DSLR anyway.

Therefore, I am only interested in something well suited for snowboarding, and the option of pairing it with a remote I can strap on my wrist is a must.

I was going for the Ghost-S but.. (see below).

After more digging, I have narrowed down to three options:

Drift Ghost HD (non-S): I can import it from the US for about $225 delivered. Everything I need out of the box, though the tech is older and if something goes wrong, it'll be a pain to send back.

GoPro Hero4 Silver + Remote: The biggest issue is the price. $480 is a lot for what I want to do.. People keep mentioning about the Teletubbies issue, can't it be mounted on the side too?

Sony AS30VR (include remote): In Japan, can be picked up for under $195. Of course, once I add the necessary mount it is about the same as the Drift Ghost HD. It is a newer camera though, and I would hope that support/returns would be less troublesome. I am leaning towards this option right now.

Any comments before I press the buy button? 



Soul06 said:


> Any reason the Drift Ghost HD or Ghost-S isn't included?
> Its a GREAT camera. [...]


Have you used either/both? On paper, I really like the Ghost series. They definitely do what I want (not that much), for much less than what GoPro would cost. I read their Android app is really awful, but for my purpose a remote is more useful and adding $80 for a remote for a Hero4 Silver cost more than I would ideally like to spend.

What put me off the Ghost-S is this: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ph...edia/138073-drift-ghost-s-major-problems.html

Since the issue was raised, the firmware has not been updated leading me to think that the issue might still be there.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

just got back from utah. i threw together a quick vid. gopro hero 3 black in 1080p 60fps. its not too shakey. check it out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY-Pl6oOddo


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Get the Sony.

Honestly, once you record a few videos, and realise that replaying those videos is as exciting as watching paint dry, it becomes clear that having an action cam out on the mountain is not all that important. Sure, there are times when you will want to record things - for advice or whatever, but most of the time the stuff you record is not going to be good enough to make an edit out of; much less something you will want to show to others who may say "ooh the lowlight performance of that camera is really letting down that video"

I recorded a bunch of videos on my JVC action cam when i first got it (another decent choice btw - comes with a screen, is tiny, cheap and Japanese warranty). But now it just sits in my pocket, when I am out on the hill.

For that reason you should just get the cheapest one that will do the job for you. I wouldnt spend more than $200. 

Btw, the Sony can be used with a $5 selfie stick since it uses a standard tripod mount.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, I did end up ordering the Sony yesterday. Since I have nothing to show off, this is just for a bit of memory and mostly watching and pick up something I can improve on. I expect to keep it in the locker/pocket more often than not.

I will also probably get the cheapest stick I can find since it'll just to stick it in the snow or filming my friends / vice-versa.

That said, I might get a helmet/goggle mount or something for those odd time I feel like having a first person view. There seems to be a couple of options, can someone with Sony action cams (or looked seriously into them) provide some feedback regarding the best option?


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

TooNice said:


> Thanks, I did end up ordering the Sony yesterday. Since I have nothing to show off, this is just for a bit of memory and mostly watching and pick up something I can improve on. I expect to keep it in the locker/pocket more often than not.
> 
> I will also probably get the cheapest stick I can find since it'll just to stick it in the snow or filming my friends / vice-versa.
> 
> That said, I might get a helmet/goggle mount or something for those odd time I feel like having a first person view. There seems to be a couple of options, can someone with Sony action cams (or looked seriously into them) provide some feedback regarding the best option?


I used a Sony action cam for my recent trip to Japan. Im more than happy with it!

I used the head mount setup. I used it separate from my goggles. I tried it mounted to my goggle strap but found it uncomfortable. With the camera on its own band it was easy to take off and on without upsetting my goggle position. I could also run it tighter.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! Is it this thing over here? Or the one here?

Edit: Ah, I guess it must be the universal head mount kit, given that you talk about straps. The other one uses adhesive pads.

How do you secure the strap on the helmet though?

Edit2: Also, for those kind of camera, how many minutes can 32GB records? (Debating whether to go 32GB or 64GB microSD)


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a hero 4 and 2 sj4000. GoPro is certainly better quality wise but for $70~ you cant go wrong with the SJ4000. Mounts are interchangeable as well. 

I use the hero for less risky activities and the SJ4000's for activities in which I may lose it or gets damaged.

Look on youtube of reviews of the SJ


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Seems like this one is discontinued - i would look for it on yahoo auctions if you can find it
Action Cam Waterproof Headband Mount - VCTGM1 Review | Sony Store U.S. - Sony US
Looks much more compact than the universal mount, and easier to attach/remove?

I got this one for my JVC, it is by far the lightest/most convenient goggle strap out there, but means you need a side mount option (JVC has 2 tripod holes)
Drift Goggle Mount | Drift Official Online Store | HD Action Cameras


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Just had a quick look on Amazon and Yahoo for the VCT-GM1. The fact these now sell for double (sometimes triple) the original RRP proves they were the popular mount, and sony screwed up by stopping production.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I went for the Universal Mount (BLT-UHM1). I found one comparative review on YouTube, and the user prefers the Universal mount over the VCT-GM1 for the extra features (namely ability to tilt both vertically and inward/outward).

So far I have only used it attached to the goggle. My verdict is.. was hoping for better. The problem is that the goggle strap is elastic and the camera will move when riding as the elastic stretches. I may need to try using the headband again but my concern is that it will conflict with the goggle straps (I prefer attaching the goggle on the helmet than wear it underneath).

I was hoping not to use adhesive on my helmet, but I am starting to think it might be the best way. The footage when attached to my goggle is certainly viewable but I don't like camera pulling away from the goggle then pulling back in by the elastic causing the camera to hit ever slightly on the helmet. I doubt it'll damage either the camera nor the helmet, but I can hear it and it is a bit annoying. Tightening the strap might be another option, but I want to make sure it doesn't feel too tight on my face then.


----------

